

"Our Xerox scanner randomly adds penises to copied documents" - AlexMuir
http://alexmuir.com/our-xerox-scanner-randomly-adds-penises-to-copied-documents

======
gyepi
That was quite juvenile, but funny nonetheless.

------
hrjet
The funny ending would be when one of your employees does it to you.

